
At This Point, I’d Prefer Java Developers Over .NET - fogus
http://davybrion.com/blog/2009/04/at-this-point-id-prefer-java-developers-over-net-developers/
======
sofal
The strange thing about monotonous corporate programmer jobs is that the only
things you can get passionate about are your tools. They speak of things like
IoC, DI, and TDD as though they were at the core of what they are
accomplishing at their job. It's nice to know what those things are and when
they're appropriate, but I just get this image of an assembly line worker
preaching to me about his amazing screwdriver.

~~~
steamboiler
That is an apt way to describe corporate programming. A friend suggested that
it is more like "a slave talking about his new shovel" but let us be
diplomatic here ;)

------
DanielStraight
Five is a statistically meaningless sample. This is pointless drivel. Sorry.

~~~
Herring
Sample size isn't a problem in and of itself. The real issue is whether the
sample is representative. Sometimes increasing the size helps & sometimes it
doesn't so people figure they might as well do it.

~~~
DanielStraight
Five is not representative. Period.

------
tom_b
At this point, I'd prefer smart, experienced developers who can demonstrate
results by showing me complete projects and code over resume wonders with a
full listing of magic acronym soup under a skills section.

Seriously, people really, really need to get past the <insert favorite
language/db/IDE here> prerequisites. Not that this is a new or provocative
opinion.

I've been thinking lately that developers and hackers of any type should punt
on resumes and instead offer up their portfolio of work to potential
employers. At least some small set of code where during an interview you could
talk through your design choices, coding style, and the impact of schedules or
customer requirements on the code you produced.

------
byoung2
It sounds like you had one Java developer who was a dud. Maybe the .NET guy
was just a dud too, and the next 4 .NET guys will be rock stars?

------
ianbishop
He decided this all by interviewing FIVE java developers and ONE .NET
developer? Quite silly if you ask me.

